# Question from a Beginner!!



## Sportsnut

Morning,

I have decided to try my hand at golf and have started looking at various clubs. I have visited a couple of pro shops in various sporting stores and have gotten the "buy a packaged set" answer to my questions. After researching the packages sets, more than a few users site club breakage and quality issues so I thought being left handed and no one to borrow clubs to from that I would try to put together my own starter set from what might be available from different closeout sites, ebay, amazon, etc. I am 60 and standard for all but grips and am curious if there is reason why I should not consider a set of nickent irons with graphite shafts. I know the company went out of business but I will be starting off at a driving range over the winter months and after picking up a set of acer hybrids I liked the feel of the clubs with graphite shafts, very solid feeling, so I tohught maybe for irons too. I do not have an isue with equipment 2 years old since I am just venturing into this sport and have no idea dhow far I will go with it. Is this a reasonable purchasr for someone in my category.

Thanks for your feedback. Frank


----------



## FrogsHair

I own a set of graphite irons, but I still prefer the steel shafted versions. I still have a fast enough swing speed that allows me to use the steel shafts. Most graphite iron clubs tend to be a bit longer than steel shafted clubs, which is supposed to make up the yardage distance for golfers with slower swing speeds. Graphite also tend to deaden vibration from mis hits, that can bother the golfer's hands. Since the clubs are longer compared to their steel shafted counter parts, over all control could be a problem. (the old longer club equals less control, while shorter clubs offer more control scenario) Nickent made a very fine product. Quality and forgiveness of play were top notch for them. I own and use one of their 7woods, with a stiff shaft on occasions. The graphite shafts would also suit you as well, since they would give you good distance, with out having to swing faster than your normal, controllable swing speed. 

The only thing I suggest to players buying used clubs who are just starting out is to look for a club head that can be adjusted (bent) as the new golfer's swing improves over time. Not so much in the length, and flex department, but in the club head's lie angle. The proper lie angle for the golfer's swing can save strokes on the score card. Of course eventually golfers who want to be the best they can be, will eventually go with a set of properly fitted clubs, and the proper lie angle will be taken care of at that time. 

As far as a starter set, a putter, SW, PW, 9i, 7i, 5i, 5w, and 3w would suffice for the beginning golfer. Hybrids could be used in place of the 3, and 5 woods. As the new player's game improves, they can fill in the missing clubs as their game required....or not


----------



## Sportsnut

thank you for the feedback and information.

Frank


----------



## broken tee

FrogsHair said:


> I own a set of graphite irons, but I still prefer the steel shafted versions. I still have a fast enough swing speed that allows me to use the steel shafts. Most graphite iron clubs tend to be a bit longer than steel shafted clubs, which is supposed to make up the yardage distance for golfers with slower swing speeds.


How much shorter are the steel, I have both and I can't tell the difference in length. I thought it was in the flex of the shaft.:dunno:


----------



## Cajun

I prefer graphite because I've broken both hands, they make a huge difference for me after 18 holes. Actually it's the next day when the difference is really noticable.


----------



## Sportsnut

Frogshair, I got curious about nickent and was able to do a littel research on the internet. Everything you said about is echoed in various reviews and postings, shame they are no longer around, to me it appears to be our loss. Info on the web is that the effort they put into changeable shafts on their drivers was a big part of their demise. Anyway I have seen some nickent clubs for sale on various sites listed as new, will have to give them a try.

Frank


----------



## Stretch

Sportsnut,
I was in the same spot as you at the beginning of the summer. Was waiting for some decent hand-me-downs or a friend of a friend to sell their recent set to get a new one but it never happened. I was a little leary of the boxed sets but ended up getting one for a couple hundred and learned how to hit the ball this summer. Check out the pics of your clubs thread to see what I got.

Make sure you can hit them before buying. That way you get something that looks good to you, feels good and you like to hit. I hit a lot of balls this summer with those clubs and no damage to them other than lil wear and tear. They didnt break on me but I didnt abuse them like a kid might. I practiced all sorts of shots, not afraid to hit it, from the sand, rough, just about anywhere. These were plain old off the rackers, I was just starting so thats what I got.

Now I am hooked and know I will be playing for a while. My next set I did get fitted for and Ping has a nice system to start with and a follow up at a local golf store added to my info. My new set is fitted to me and since I havent been playing for years it was quite easy to adapt the little bit to the new clubs. A few minor adjustments in stance and ball position, both making address more comfy and I have been hitting it great.

So I got me a set of keepers and I will sell the starter set to someone like you to have some fun with learning the game of golf. I would sell them to you but your lefty!


----------



## Sportsnut

Morning Stretch,

congrats on the new set of clubs and it sounds like you are really happy with your progress so congrats on that as well.. I was not able to figure out how to see your pics don't know where the clubs thread is! I am looking forward to hitting a ball or three over the winter months and seeing where it takes me. I always thought golf was very capable of being a frustrating game, trying to keep track of a little white ball several hundred yards away seems taxing for sure. And for sure there are no sports that you attempt to play well that are not frustrating, but my father in law seems to want to show someone else how to hit a golf ball (he's 87 and cannot play anymore after spending most of his life at the sport) so I will step up to the plate and try to learn a new set of skills!!

Thanks, Frank


----------



## FrogsHair

My graphites are 1/2" longer than my steel ones from the 2I to the 9I. The wedges are just just a little bit longer. Maybe a 1/4"? The graphites did not come fitted to my swing as far as length, just the lie angles. Flex is "R" on both sets. Same clubs, same models, just different shafts.


broken tee said:


> How much shorter are the steel, I have both and I can't tell the difference in length. I thought it was in the flex of the shaft.:dunno:


----------



## Stretch

Sportsnut,
If you click the link below, it will take you to the Pics of Clubs thread.

http://www.golfforum.com/general-golf-discussion/3261-photos-your-clubs.html

I think you will enjoy the quality time with your father in law. Let him show you what he knows and be patient. It is a lot of work but it is a lot of fun as well.

My dad cant hit them anymore because of his shoulders and legs. He does like to watch me and the lil guy hit the sponge and plastic balls around the yard. I really wished that the 3 of us could have hit the links one day, who knows, maybe someday.

Take what he can teach you and practice over the winter and browse the net, lots of good videos to watch for free. I have a funny feeling you will soon be putting up some club pics and starting threads on this and that like many of us here have done.

See if you can find a range with a practice area for chipping and putting. Sometimes you have to become a member but it was worth it at the place I joined. Its basically prepaying for a bunch of buckets of balls. Using an ATM like card at the ball machine and the number goes down as you use them up. Advantage is out back at the members area all the tees are grass, no mats, they have a 20' x 40' putting area with 6 holes and lots of different breaks, a huge chipping area with a big bunker and lots of different grass heights and hills for different lies. Great place for me to learn to hit all the clubs and different scenarios you will run into on the course.

Good luck to you and keep us posted on how you are making out. You can keep posting in this thread or start a new one.


----------



## broken tee

Man I wish I could get my parents to watch me play I've improved since we played 9 years ago, they're in Seattle and I'm here, golf was their game.


----------



## Sportsnut

*Been Awhile So how about an update! Long*

Hope all of you had a Happy Thanksgiving, mine was enjoyable. First I guess the clubs, I went with new clubs on closeout from a variety of different sources, looked to stay with name brands that were recognizable even to me and a couple of years old so price was the choice of the day. Did not want to spend a lot of money to start off with and was able to do nicely I believe. 

Heres's what I got: Callaway X460 Driver, Adams Golf Ovation3 - 3 Wood, Adams Ovation 5&7 Wood, Nickent 5 Hybrid, Nickent 3dx RC Hybrid irons 6,7,8,9,10 and P wedge. Nickent 4DX Pro gap and sand wedges. Kinda a little bit of everything but it works for on the range at this point. Good thing is I have a set of clubs to practice with at the range that are left handed. Went out with my Father in Law 3 times so far, he is 87 now and not able to play but still loves the game. It is a tremendous help to have someone that knows golf watch your swing and give you pointers. He likes my swing and figures I'm a fast learner, which i am. Have been envloved for most of my life in some sort of competitive sport or another, golf ends up one more and one I never thought I would enter in to. Life is funny like that. 
Okay I am doing well with the irons, woods and hybrid andstarting to get comfortable with them. Driver really is another story. Not as consistent with a lot of miss hits but I can manage to punch them out at the driving range to 215 - 225 yards so I really need to work on consistency and slowing down my swing till I get a good rythum.

Tha plan is to continue at the driving range over the winter (enclosed), hit an executive course next week if the weather cooperates, take a course offered over the winter at a local school 1 hour a week for 4 weeks and then follow up with my father in law in the spring and some lessons. Lastly evaluate to see where I stand after lessons. Golf will play second fiddle in the spring to other things I do but I will manage to keep at it till I am reasonably happy with how I am doing and till I feel comfortable enough to play with a few people I know without holding them up from enjoying themselves. anyway that's the plan.

Happy Holidays, Frank


----------



## Tony Tolliver

Hey Sportsnut:

Welcome to the game! You will quickly learn that it is a love/hate relationship. I think you are spot-on in choosing the graphite shafts. I would highly recommend them to any golfer 60+. I've got about ten more years to go and I'm too much in love with my steel shafts to think about giving them up anytime soon!

As we get older we can't swing the club like we used too. The graphite shaft is going to give you more "whip" with a slower swing speed.


----------



## Sportsnut

Thanks for the welcome aboard Tony. Several things drew me towards golf. one was my Father in Law continuing to suggest I give it a try and second was I like to engage in sports and as you get older some times you have to adapt and change what sports you play, this seemed like a logical course for me at 60 plus to get involved and now that I am into trying it, I have realized it is quite addictive. While 60 is the new 40, you are right I beleive that you have to evaluate not just where you are in age currently, but where you are going to be in the next few years for shaft materiel and flex. 

Thanks, Frank


----------



## broken tee

Sportsnut said:


> Thanks for the welcome aboard Tony. Several things drew me towards golf. one was my Father in Law continuing to suggest I give it a try and second was I like to engage in sports and as you get older some times you have to adapt and change what sports you play, this seemed like a logical course for me at 60 plus to get involved and now that I am into trying it, I have realized it is quite addictive. While 60 is the new 40, you are right I beleive that you have to evaluate not just where you are in age currently, but where you are going to be in the next few years for shaft materiel and flex.
> 
> Thanks, Frank


Frank and Tony welcome to the forum. I'm kind of the forum clown but I take golf as a serious sport. I started 11 years ago with out lessons and finally went after 4 years, should of taken them sooner, now that I'm 61 and got the right equipment for me the change has been remarkable. I don't care about handicaps or that a guy plays better than me. I'm out playing to have fun, to play against myself , to beat the hole that kicked my arse the last time out.
I'm not an expert on equipment but I prefer graphite shafts.
Bob


----------



## Tony Tolliver

Hey broken tee...

Here's another tid bit. A wise 'ol golfer, who plays at a 2-handicap, once told me that its not the clubs that makes for a solid golf game, but the guy swinging them.

Here's how he explained it to me:

"Go ahead and load yourself up with the best, most expensive, and highly rated golf equipment on the market today. I'll use these K-Mart specials I got as my first set of clubs 30 years ago, and still whip your butt!!" :rofl:

Makes sense, doesn't it???


----------



## broken tee

Tony Tolliver said:


> Hey broken tee...
> 
> Here's another tid bit. A wise 'ol golfer, who plays at a 2-handicap, once told me that its not the clubs that makes for a solid golf game, but the guy swinging them.
> 
> Here's how he explained it to me:
> 
> "Go ahead and load yourself up with the best, most expensive, and highly rated golf equipment on the market today. I'll use these K-Mart specials I got as my first set of clubs 30 years ago, and still whip your butt!!" :rofl:
> 
> Makes sense, doesn't it???


makes perfect sense I had a K-mart driver, this scratch golfer fell in love with. bought it from me for $15.00and is still using it, I have a brand name set of clubs and if you look at their rating its not high on the list, but they have improved my game when you look at from whence I came and they feel good to swing. is it snowing there, because it is here and it been since 2:30 this morning and is more of a drizzle. suppose to last until monday.


----------



## Sportsnut

Thanks Broken Tee for the welcome as well. Clowning is a necessary part of life, if you ain't having fun you're not enjoying yourself enough is the way I look at it. I absolutely believe its the player and not always the equipment. you have to have confidence in yourself and your equipment and you have solved more than half of any endeavor for sure.

Enjoy,
Frank


----------



## bobbygolf1232

I have had both steel and graphite shafts. Although I hit better shots with the steel, I prefer the graphite because you don't hurt your hands on mis hits. Also, graphite are much lighter so you will not tire as easily during your round. I would highly suggest graphite shafts. Remember, graphite shafts are also maybe another $150-$300 more than the steel, so you have to put that into consideration as well.


----------



## mrngorickets

Hi,

Thanks very much for this comment. It help me to think about my ideals.

Tks again and pls keep posting.

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit: Golf beginner mistakes

Best regards.


----------



## mahi0862

I got curious about nickent and was able to do a littel research on the internet. Everything you said about is echoed in various reviews and postings, shame they are no longer around, to me it appears to be our loss. Info on the web is that the effort they put into changeable shafts on their drivers was a big part of their demise. Anyway I have seen some nickent clubs for sale on various sites listed as new, will have to give them a try.


Golf guide


----------

